# IE 2.5L Intake Manifold Sale



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

*It's Labor Day! Save $80.00 off an IE 2.5L Intake Manifold and get the most out of your inline five pot. Hurry, Sale ends 9-11-2017!*




*Click the image below to browse our entire 2017 Labor Day Sale!*


----------



## justsomevdubbguy (Mar 26, 2017)

Scoop mine up on Wednesday! Thanks again!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

justsomevdubbguy said:


> Scoop mine up on Wednesday! Thanks again!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Rad!!! Enjoy it. :thumbup:


----------

